# Weishaupt e-Bus



## thomass5 (9 März 2007)

Hallo,

hat sich schon mal jemand mit dem Weishaupt e-Bus vergnügt?
Es gibt einige Hersteller(Kromschroeder...)die die sprache auch reden aber
delailierte Infos dazu sind sehr rahr(oder hab ich falsche Suchbegriffe verwendet).Es ist ein 2Drahtbus.  Ziel wäre es mit einer CPU314IFM und wenn nötig einem CP???(CP340 RS232)
mit auf den Bus zu kommen als Ersatz für ein vorhandene Fernbedienungsmodul.(Temperaturdaten mitloggen/Sollwerte vorgeben).Für den PC gibt es eine Anschaltung(RS232) mit ner fertigen Software.
Hab das ganze schon mal in einem Haustechnikforum angesprochen, aber da konnte und/oder wollte keiner Auskunft geben
Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 März 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ziel wäre es mit einer CPU314IFM und wenn nötig einem CP???(CP340 RS232)



Wenn du nicht weist, was für ein protokoll gefahren wird (RK512, ASCII oder was auch immer) wirds schwierig!

Die RS232 allein tuts da nicht, du benötigts auch einen passenden Protokolltreiber.

Die CP341 hat da noch einiges mehr zu bieten als die 340 (auch ladbare Treiber), von deinem Buss hab ich aber noch nie was gehört´...


----------



## JörgK (9 März 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...
> delailierte Infos dazu sind sehr rahr...


Schau mal auf der eBus-Website nach, dort solltest Du alle benötigten Infos finden oder anfordern können. Wie einer dort abrufbaren Publikation zu entnehmen ist, gibt es wohl auch ein Gateway eBus <-> Profibus DP.


----------



## thomass5 (9 März 2007)

Danke
Die Seite hat sich seit letztem Jahr deutlich verbessert. 
Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (10 März 2007)

RS232 alleine ist das nicht. Etwas Hardware brauchst Du da auch noch. Beispiel siehe hier:
http://www.investigacion.frc.utn.edu.ar/giii/REDES/buses/files/eBUS_Stuttgart_041201_eBUS_Only.PDF
(Seite 28 ). Meiner Meinung nach mußt Du da aber noch einen Max232 oder dergleichen ergänzen um auf Standard RS232 Pegel zu kommen, das scheint 5 Volt Pegel zu sein. Bei der polnischen Seite von Vaillant kannst Du die Demo der VrDialog (nicht VrNetDialog!!!) runterladen. Die spricht auch eBus. Könnte allerdings sein daß jeder Hersteller ein paar "Spezialbefehle" hat, von daher empfiehlt sich im Zweifelsfall das Gateway vom Hersteller, da bekommst Du mit etwas Glück Dokumentation dazu. Gerade Weishaupt scheint in der Beziehung halbwegs vorbildlich zu sein.
Wie die CRC-Berechnung funktioniert habe ich schon nachvollzogen (Codesys Structure Text, das Polynom ist auch in einem der PDF's im Netz beschrieben).


----------



## thomass5 (10 März 2007)

Hallo,
das PDF ist gut(Schaltung des Interfaces )
Danke
ich werde auch mal nach dem ebus-profibus gateway bei WH fragen 
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (14 März 2007)

Bin am Löten und werde erstmal auf dem Bus lauschen(s7/215 da gab es mal den Tip mit dem Temperaturmodul mit ser. Schnittstelle von Conrad). Die Spezifikation ist laut Aussage "e-bus club" zur Zeit nicht verfügbar.
edit Bei dem Gateway bin ich noch nicht weitergekommen edit ende
Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (15 März 2007)

http://www.weishaupt-ag.ch/mainService/documents/2039/de/pdffile


----------



## thomass5 (15 März 2007)

Hallo,
danke für den Link. Ich meinte das ich noch keine antwort von WH und meinem "Haustechnikhändler meines Vertrauens" habe bezüglich Gateway.
Thomas


----------

